# love in the lights



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Fundulopanchax gardneri nigerianus, exhibitionists par excellence.

A breathtakingly brazen pair of albino Blue Lyretails, recently aquired in robust condition from barvinok. (Thank you


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

a happy couple. good luck wih the spawn. excellent music choice.looks like they r dancing in time.....


----------

